# Hat law change



## suzanneg (5 February 2015)

Not impressed about the decision or I should say lack of decision round the hat law.  Just purchased a gatehouse hat at Christmas and now learnt that it's only fit for competition  purpose in 2015. Do they think we are made of money.


----------



## Shay (6 February 2015)

Are you sure?  Gate house are one of the top brands.  I'd be surprised if the hat was BSEN only.  As long as it has one of the other continuing standards as well then it is still OK.


----------



## acorn92x (6 February 2015)

I recently purchased a new hat and was told that the HS1 is not of the correct standard and only useable in competitions until the end of this year. Goodness knows how many people will have been caught out by these rule changes. I purchased my hat in a reputable tack shop with the help of knowledgeable, helpful fitters (Ingatestone saddlery - cannot recommend them enough!) and the girl who helped me choose mine said she has been astounded by the amount of people choosing not to take the advise of hat fitters and going ahead to purchase hats which they will now no longer be able to use in competitions after 2015. 

I ended up with a Charles Owen J3 which I would highly recommend if anyone is in the market for a new skull cap.


----------



## Joyous70 (6 February 2015)

I was under the impression that the HS1, would be suitable after 2015, as its SNELL standard as well as BSEN, and any hats that were dual badged would be o.k.

I hope so as i bought 2 new hats late last summer, one of them is BSEN only the other was HS1, as of yet unused, as i wanted it for jumping and XC.


----------



## acorn92x (6 February 2015)

I'm now quite confused as have just had a look on the Pony Club website and found this under the hat tagging sub-heading: 

http://www.pcuk.org/index.php/dcs_information/dcs_health_safety/


----------



## JFTDWS (6 February 2015)

HS1 are fine.  I don't think I'd take the advice of those at ISC!


----------



## acorn92x (6 February 2015)

It's very strange how there is such conflicting advise about this. It's not like the HS1 is some cheap model and they are forcing you to purchase a more expensive alternative so it's odd that they weren't better informed. There was some interesting debates about this on Facebook (Not interesting in a good way, may I add! As with most things on Facebook that involve opinions, people used it as an opportunity to bicker!) and what hat was of the correct standard too and there was a variety of responses as to whether the HS1 in particular would be able to be used beyond this year. It's a shame people/hat fitting establishments aren't better informed about this. I wouldn't have purchased the HS1 as my head doesn't seem to suit the shape of Gatehouse hats but I'm a bit peturbed that I was told information which was incorrect by someone who I believed to be relatively knowledgeable!


----------



## suzanneg (6 February 2015)

Unfortunately the gatehouse hat I purchased at Christmas not has the BS En1384 mark and it wasn't a cheap hat either.  I am taking this up with the company I bought it from as I certainly do not want to keep a hat that is not fit for the purpose I bought it for.  Why are hats being produced when the don't come up to the standards  of competition. Hacking can still be as dangerous as competing.


----------



## Joyous70 (6 February 2015)

The hat you bought IS still fit for purpose. They have withdrawn the standard which will be replaced with a new one eventually, however, it doesn't mean your hat is of no use, it is still up to standard and will continue to be so, if your not competing you can still use it.  It doesnt make your hat any less safe.


----------



## pip6 (6 February 2015)

I'm also pretty peeved. Last year bought hat that fits and is really comfy, £175, to find if I want to compete next year will need to buy another. Yes they do seem to think we are made of money. Not sure it's not a ruse just to force people to spend on another hat as they will have no option.


----------



## acorn92x (6 February 2015)

^ What Joyous said.

Just because you can't use the hats in competition doesn't mean that they can't be used at home  The BS EN1384 standard has been around for years and countless peoples lives have probably been saved through wearing helmets of this standard.


----------



## Shay (7 February 2015)

I tag hats for the pony club and have been involved in re-tagging our branch hats since this rule came in.  Dual badge hats are absolutely fine.  The fact that the hat meets the lower BSEN standard as well as  the higher PAS, Snell or AS standards is not a bar to its ongoing use.  I have seen hats which do not meet the 2016 standard - but they are not usually the higher end hats.  I am aware of 2 manufacturers - who I will not name - who are currently producing and marketing hats which will not be suitable for competition use  post 2016.  They are not HS1 or Gatehouse.


----------



## suzanneg (7 February 2015)

Don't know about anyone else but when I buy at a hat I expect it to  be able to cover hacking and competition and to last more than a year before I have to change it again.  I am not made of money and this hat was bought on the assumption that I could use it in competition and leisure activities and for longer that a year.  I wish I had just gone for another Charles Owen J3 skull  instead, that way I would not be thinking about having to purchase another hat so soon.  People who can afford to fork out for 2 hats good on you.


----------



## Kat (7 February 2015)

The hats that will be a problem are the traditional looking showing hats. The gatehouse hickstead and charles owen fiona will both be obsolete in 2016. I am pretty upset that I won't  be able to wear my smart hat for competition. It isn't a hat I would want to hack or school in as I like a vented hat and I hunt in a skull cap.


----------



## Radar Lugs (8 February 2015)

Just checked my 2 Velvets. Both Charles Own both not too new standard. 1 just bought end of last year a Fiona. £166 never used, still in box with all tags on. Bought for this year's show season. Absolutely livid!!!


----------



## NinjaPony (8 February 2015)

I too am irritated about my CO Fiona. It's only used for competing and it's unlikely I would wear it at home as I prefer a skull cap- but I might start wearing it at home next year just to get some more use out of it... Hey ho, guess I'll have to spend yet more money replacing it for 2016...


----------



## Kat (8 February 2015)

Radar Lugs said:



			Just checked my 2 Velvets. Both Charles Own both not too new standard. 1 just bought end of last year a Fiona. £166 never used, still in box with all tags on. Bought for this year's show season. Absolutely livid!!!
		
Click to expand...

If it still has tags on can't you return it?


----------



## Radar Lugs (8 February 2015)

Phoned the shop today and they didn't want to know. Said due to the time I've had it they won't refund. And as they didn't know about the change of standards at time of sale they can't be held responsible. I've since contacted CO direct and waiting to hear back. You can't tell me that the big hat producers didn't know that a change was imminent a few months before.


----------



## Skib (8 February 2015)

I just bought a replacement Hs1 Gatehouse. I was told it would meet any standard set for 2016. It surely has the same standards as my OH's Charles Owen. Before frightening everybody please could you say exactly who told you that it would not?


----------



## popsdosh (8 February 2015)

Radar Lugs said:



			Phoned the shop today and they didn't want to know. Said due to the time I've had it they won't refund. And as they didn't know about the change of standards at time of sale they can't be held responsible. I've since contacted CO direct and waiting to hear back. You can't tell me that the big hat producers didn't know that a change was imminent a few months before.
		
Click to expand...

It was dropped on them like a bombshell at very short notice ! the problem is within EU law and nobody coming up with a new standard. I am sure some of these hats will be put forward for the other standards now and most likely will need to be relabled at some stage .


----------



## acorn92x (9 February 2015)

A lot of people are up in arms about this. I've had my Fiona for sometime now but a friend had one brought for her by her well meaning OH for Christmas only to learn that it is now useless for competing which was the purpose it was brought for. Had he known this, he would have obviously selected an alternative product. I think it would be helpful if online tack shops indicated on the products whether they will still be suitable for competition wear in 2016 and beyond so customers are able to make more informed decisions as it is quite unfair for people who are not clued up about this kind of thing to fall into the trap of buying an expensive hat, only for it to not be useable in competitions beyond this year.


----------



## Under-the-radar (9 February 2015)

I think the key lesson here is to know the rules you are competing under.  Get the rule book, read it, refer to it when necessary.  

Hats with BSEN1384 AND PAS015, SNELL or ASTM safety standards will be fine.  Due to this,I understand the HS1 will be fine as it is SNELL rated.  

It is only hats that have ONLY BSEN1384 that will not be accepted for competition in 2016.  All the statements I have seen have reiterated that they are not saying that these hats are not suitable for home use / hacking / schooling, but they will not be accepted in competition.  Out of the governing bodies, I only compete under BRC and BD.  BRC hat check at every event and hats are tagged, so my hat will need to be up to spec.   BD do not routinely hat check, but I would rather imagine that people will be asked to have hats checked come Jan 2016 as a checkpoint. 

Yes - I do feel the pain of people who have just purchase a new hat.  However, if you don't want to buy a new hat, don't compete under the bodies involved.  You have got the rest of this year before a replacement is needed - longer if you don't compete over the winter.


----------



## popsdosh (9 February 2015)

Radar Lugs said:



			Just checked my 2 Velvets. Both Charles Own both not too new standard. 1 just bought end of last year a Fiona. £166 never used, still in box with all tags on. Bought for this year's show season. Absolutely livid!!!
		
Click to expand...

It is not a new standard the EU withdrew the BSEN1384 standard so any hat that only has that standard is no longer allowed to be CE marked so will not be allowed in competition from 1/1/2016


----------

